# I want to learn to shoot!!



## Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

I've always wanted to know how to shoot a gun, do you have to be 18 or 21 to learn? no one in my family knows how to shoot, so I might have to wait til I'm a little bit older, anyway, but I'd figure I'd ask for future reference. How would one go about learning how to shoot?


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 4, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to know how to shoot a gun, do you have to be 18 or 21 to learn? no one in my family knows how to shoot, so I might have to wait til I'm a little bit older, anyway, but I'd figure I'd ask for future reference. How would one go about learning how to shoot?


There is no age limit on learning as far as I know. There are state/local limits on age and purchases/possession and ammunition.

I would say contact the local high schools to see if they have a shooting team. Local rod and gun clubs, if you are in college see if they have a team as well. You could contact the NRA for courses, competitions and stuff as well.

Any of these contacts would be able to point you in the right direction so you can get started.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 4, 2005)

Samantha, I think thats gonna depends where you live.

 If you dont know someone who can teach you, you may need to wait, I know here in Illinois most of the programs require you to be older but a few do not.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 4, 2005)

Samantha,

Look in your local yellow pages for a nearby shooting range. They can inform you of the legalities, and you might need to have parental permission if you are under age (under 18) but usually there are _free or inexpensive_ gun safety and training classes available, from NRA certified instructors.

Susan and I would be happy to teach you, we have over 25 years of experience with every weapons type, even long range rifles, but you're not local. I bet you can find training near you. Please, pay attention to these basic gun safety rules: http://www.nrahq.org/education/guide.asp

The link is to the NRA and they may have a free instructor's class near you, the link is on the upper left of the web page, e-mail them :ultracool

PS: Feel free to private message me any specific firearms questions, or ask here, lots of knowledgeable folks on this forum, you should also lurk over at www.packing.org   it's a site about concealed carry laws, tactics, and weapons


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 4, 2005)

Samantha,

 The Boy Scouts has a co-ed program (I think it's called Adventurers or something like that) where they teach higher-level sportsmanship such as cliff and rock climbing, skydiving, hang-gliding and firearms sports as well as hunting.  I strongly recommend that if you wish to get into this as soon as possible (and you can get your parents to agree) that you seek this program out.

 I am a Girl Scout leader and am working very hard on ridding that program of its bias against firearms and higher-level sports for girls (as this was not the spirit of the program's founder).  Unfortunately, these are banned from GSUSA activities ... for now.

 If you can't get your parents to agree to Adventure Scouts and you have to wait, this is what I recommend you do:

 1.  Spend your wait time educating yourself on the laws of weapons carriage in your state, be it an edged weapon or firearm.  

 2.  Learn about interstate and international laws of weapons carriage.  Read up on the different types of firearms and the history thereof as well as gun safety.

 3.  Look into firing ranges in your area and call local law enforcement about firearms safety classes and get prices.

 At least you'll know what you're looking at for the future.


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 4, 2005)

My guess would be the easyest was would depend on how eager you want to learn 

I know the local club i go to (biggest in texas mua hahaha i am even on there board of directors which, isnt saying all to much sence its voliteer  ) every so often they have a youth day, whitch i think is in a few months from now where a bunch of students kids basicly anybody can come down and shoot a wide veraity of guns for free sence its all volinteer from pistols to black powder. We also had like a whole school ISD FFA group come down a few months back and shoot out.

Sence i dont know how old you are or generaly where you live my guess is to bug your parents to get permission and ask around your local school FFA or even try and track down a 4h Club and find out through them. Now if you lived in a area where you know neibors you trust that just happen to have a firearm you shoudl ask them to teach you. I know when i was in New York(not-NYC) everyone and there brother has sometype of gun.

But yea track down a range and bug some people there im sure someone there would be happy to teach you


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2005)

Another good starting point is a hunter safety course; most states require them nowadays, and they are geared towards younger people.  (The emphasis also is on safety much more than hunting.  Also feel free to PM with any questions.


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 5, 2005)

Please contact your local rod and gun club about hunter safety courses.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/basictraining.asp


This is the NRA page to locate a training program in your area.


----------



## CountPike (Feb 5, 2005)

Samantha, dunno what country you are in BUT join the Air Cadets/Army Cadets.  They will teach you and if your instructor has a clue you will be able to group very well and probably be very capable at shooting overall


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 6, 2005)

I am a NRA Firearms Instructor and former Ranger Master. I have taught various levels of law enforcement as well as Joe Blow off the street. My best advice is to not let anyone related to you teach you. Especially male relatives and boyfriend/husbands. The "John Wayne gene" tends to kick into full power when guns and women are involved. 
Yes this applies to me as well. I met my fiance at the range, I was her first instructor. I say first because, after a friendship developed I had my boss take over. 

I also recommend asking the range employees who the best local instructor is, other then themselves. They will usually know who should not teach a newbie. 

Avoid anyone that says, "you should try this, xxxxx, because its light and/or small". Start with the basics: Indoor pistol ranges are the best places to learn. Smith & Wesson revolvers in any variation of 4 to 6 in barrells, in a .38. Get comfortable and good with these before moving on. 

Plain vanilla may be "boring" for some, but it will make learning much faster, safer, and in the end you will be a better shooter.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 6, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> Plain vanilla may be "boring" for some, but it will make learning much faster, safer, and in the end you will be a better shooter.


 
 So true Gray.  By no means am I an expert on shooting, and what I do know is mostly by trial and error, however  I went over this same concept with my 12 year old nephew.  When I started teaching him to shoot all I would let him shoot was our Ruger 10/22 (with iron sites only at first) and our .22 revolver.  I wish I had something slightly bigger (like a .38 and a .257 roberts) for him to learn on but it was either the .22's or my .308 rifle and our .45 long colt single action revolver.  I was worried that the larger calibers would either have him develop bad habbits (i have a tendency to flinch when i am not completely focused).  Now that he has the basics down  (breath control, squeezing the trigger ect.) and the importance of safety has become second nature to him in any situation where there are firearms I have started lettimg him shoot my larger guns.  But those first few time of only shooting the small stuff really annoyed him.  But the time spent on safety and technique with the .22 has made him a better shot than me.


----------



## CountPike (Feb 6, 2005)

The main reason I recommend air cadets is because apart from flying and such like you get trained on various weapons such as the L98, L81, Browning Pistol, L85 and No.8.  The No.8 you get trained on most of the time withing your first few weeks


----------



## still learning (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello, Check in the Yellow pages for gun clubs. Many guns shops/stores can get you infos' for gun ranges/and guns clubs.  What do you want to learn to shoot?  Here  on the "Big Island" we even have a skeet range. .....Aloha


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

this is totally offtopic but I love the big island.

we go every year, first to Hilo for 5 days, then Kona.

which side you live on?

and thanks, you guys, for all the replies!


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 9, 2005)

Samantha,

Here's another great organization, they are _female 2nd amendment activists_ and in some locales they have a "ladies day" of range time where they will bring an assortment of firearms and teach newbies to shoot : http://www.2asisters.org/  Drop them an e-mail and see if there are any members near you !
Here's a great article on the SAS : 
http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2005/02/06/sisters_in_arms/


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 17, 2005)

Unfortunate... Hawaii has very restrictive gun laws. The indoor ranges, from what I have heard, will chain the guns to the booth so that they cant be pointed anyway other than down range. Although this covers the insurance underwriter, it also limits teaching/learning.


----------

